# Anyone know this is?



## RockyMtnBlue (Mar 3, 2012)

A tool from my Dad's tools... Anyone know what it is?


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks a lot like brake spring pliers.....


----------



## RockyMtnBlue (Mar 3, 2012)

That makes sense since he was a mechanic (and I'm not).
Thanks


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

griz said:


> Looks a lot like brake spring pliers.....


3 in One brake pliers....for the old shoe type.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That was one handy tool, it sure beat pliers and a screw driver. LOL


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

WHAT, you mean to tell me they have taken away the screw driver and pliers causing blood blister skill forever. What a shame. Dam wimpy mechanics of today.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Brake Pliers,...

I've got 3 sets in 3 sizes,....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> WHAT, you mean to tell me they have taken away the screw driver and pliers causing blood blister skill forever. What a shame. Dam wimpy mechanics of today.


Pardon me: but I have been using ones like those since I was a kid, And Eisenhower was President.

And they were an older set then too.

But yes I have also slipped when using pliers and a screwdriver and punched myself right in the nose too.


ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Send it to Kevin, Tommy, Richard and Roger. Ask them "What is it?" Queue the jingle.:smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Pardon me: but I have been using ones like those since I was a kid, And Eisenhower was President.
> 
> And they were an older set then too.
> 
> ...


How about sitting up under a car replacing the rear main seal, torquing the main bolts down and the torq wrench slips and headed straight toward your jaw. That smarts.LOL


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would be looking for the spring washer tool and the wheel cylinder hone that were also used. A guy that had one of them, usually had the other two as well.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

BigJim said:


> How about sitting up under a car replacing the rear main seal, torquing the main bolts down and the torq wrench slips and headed straight toward your jaw. That smarts.LOL


I was 19 and gave myself a black eye when a wrench slipped that way.

For two weeks my short little mom went around telling everyone that I "gave her sass" and she did that. 

:devil3: :devil3:


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> I was 19 and gave myself a black eye when a wrench slipped that way.
> 
> For two weeks my short little mom went around telling everyone that I "gave her sass" and she did that.
> 
> ...


Love it, your Mom had to be special with a wonderful humor like that.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> I was 19 and gave myself a black eye when a wrench slipped that way.
> 
> For two weeks my short little mom went around telling everyone that I "gave her sass" and she did that.
> 
> ...


These days the government would show up and take you away to foster care.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

After doing drum brakes with pliers and then discovering brake spring pliers, it was like a revelation. Made the job so much easier.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ChuckF. said:


> These days the government would show up and take you away to foster care.


Nah: At 19 and on my own they considered me an Adult. 


Jim : She has been gone to a better place for about 6 years now, and had a shrewd wit to the last. 

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> Nah: At 19 and on my own they considered me an Adult.
> 
> 
> Jim : She has been gone to a better place for about 6 years now, and had a shrewd wit to the last.
> ...


I'm sorry buddy, I do understand, mine has been gone for 52 years.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Personally, I prefer the spoons over the pliers.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

r0ckstarr said:


> Personally, I prefer the spoons over the pliers.


Excuse me: But brake spoons are to be used to adjust the shoes closer to the drums, whenever they got wore down, this was before the invention of the automatic adjuster assembly .

The brake pliers were to be used as tools to replace the shoes when they were wore beyond safety specs. 

Two different procedures.


ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

de-nagorg said:


> Excuse me: But brake spoons are to be used to adjust the shoes closer to the drums, whenever they got wore down, this was before the invention of the automatic adjuster assembly .
> 
> The brake pliers were to be used as tools to replace the shoes when they were wore beyond safety specs.
> 
> ...


 You're right. I have the name wrong. I have the set which includes the spoons, as well as each tool that the all-in-one pliers do. What I should have said was that I prefer the individual tools over the all-in-one pliers.


----------

